# bully pup weight



## jaws

im not a breeder and im not trying to be one. but i want to know if you breed a 45 - 50 lb female to a 90lb male will the pups turn out the same weight wise if you breed a 80lb female to a 90lb male


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Large size of the sire or small size of the bitch is not an indication for the size of a litter of pups. Birth size is primarily determined by the bitch and is not related to her adult size. If there is only one puppy it has a whole womb to grow and will generally require a c-section because it will probably be to large to deliver naturally. 
*


----------



## jaws

i sorry i worded it wrong. i was saying if a 40-45 lb female breed to a 90lb male. and the same 90lb male breed to a 80lb female. when they both have there litters. when the pups of both litter are about 7months. will the 80lb female pups be bigger then the 40-45lb female pup at that age


----------



## ames

Still the same answer as Lauren said, it depends on the bitch and not related to her adult size. It depends more on how many puppies she has inside than how big the parents are.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

jaws said:


> i sorry i worded it wrong. i was saying if a 40-45 lb female breed to a 90lb male. and the same 90lb male breed to a 80lb female. when they both have there litters. when the pups of both litter are about 7months. will the 80lb female pups be bigger then the 40-45lb female pup at that age


It is anyone's guess since the breed is so inconsistent. Kangol topped out at 72lbs at 3 yrs old, in shape and conditioned, and both of his parents were under 55lbs. He also doubled in size of his parents and 3 brothers.


----------



## jaws

i was talking to a so call breeder yesterday he said that he had just breed his 45-50lb watchdog female to his 90lb Xtreme Bully, Royal male. and he breed the same male to a 80lb royal edge female. he said that he was going to charge 1500-2000 for a pup from the 80lb female. and the 45lb female where going for less. because the 80lb female going to be the biggest when they get older he sent me a pic of the 45lb female pups


----------



## jaws

*females*

2 week old


----------



## jaws

*males*

2 week old pic


----------



## Rudy4747

I think it has much more to do.with the dogs in both females pedigree. If the watch.dog.female.comes.from some of the.larger watchdog stuff. Then there is chance that the pup end up bigger then their dam. I think so much has to do with the consistentcy of the dogs ped. Then the actual two dogs being bred.

He very well may have been right if the smaller female comes from the older watchdog stuff that has a smaller look then she may ne more prone to have smaller pups them a dog coming from larger bully lines.


----------



## angelbaby

one of our males if a good 10-15 lbs bigger then both of his parents and his brother is even bigger by prob another 15-20lbs. So the parents are only a guesstimate IMO. You can end up with ones close to moms weight or closer to dads weight it will depend on the dog. I wouldnt base a price on what the size will be thats for sure. Id look at both moms and see which is built nicer and fits the standard. If one is a mess then that would rule out that breeding for me. Theres so much more to look at then just size and the fact he is basing prices off of that tells you alot about the kind of breeder he is. What are the pedigrees of each female? thats what I would want to see. do you have pictures of each mom? would like to see those as well.


----------



## jaws

*50lb female*

50lb female mom of the pups i posted


----------



## angelbaby

OHHH that kennel, Im not big on them and dont think there pups are worth that amount. Im assuming ciroc is the dad ? I dont like him he looks so long in the body . If I had to pick between those 2 females on looks alone I like the smaller one. But would need to see pedigrees and better stacked pictures those dont really give you a good look at any flaws. We gave you lots of reputable breeders who are well within that price point these guys are charging. This kennel just doesnt have enough info on there dogs or them to form an opinion, based on that site your wasting money IMO. Id go back to the thread you made before where kennel names where given to you and call some of them. Most reputable kennels will ship pups even if not close to you. Just my opinion though its your choice and your money.


----------



## jaws

lol i forgot i made another post about them


----------



## angelbaby

Just curious cause you know how most feel about them , what draws you to keep looking into them? Is it location or do you really like there dogs? It really is your choice but just curious what you see in them?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sooooo..... Jaws.....Is that your litter or not? If not then I would like to know why you have announced to other people that it is your first litter that you "put a lot of thought and time into."


----------



## SMiGGs

he has been comprised.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SMiGGs said:


> he has been comprised.


He has been made up?


----------



## angelbaby

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Sooooo..... Jaws.....Is that your litter or not? If not then I would like to know why you have announced to other people that it is your first litter that you "put a lot of thought and time into."


WHAaaaaat? so is that his kennel then ? WTF ..... FAIL.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

angelbaby said:


> WHAaaaaat? so is that his kennel then ? WTF ..... FAIL.


Yeah so much for him "not trying to be a breeder." Well, he still isn't a breeder, he just bred a dog-- big difference.


----------



## American_Pit13

jaws said:


> i was talking to a so call breeder yesterday he said that he had just breed his 45-50lb watchdog female to his 90lb Xtreme Bully, Royal male. and he breed the same male to a 80lb royal edge female. he said that he was going to charge 1500-2000 for a pup from the 80lb female. and the 45lb female where going for less. because the 80lb female going to be the biggest when they get older he sent me a pic of the 45lb female pups


Wow sounds like a lot of back yard breeding going on..How unfortunate.


----------



## dixieland

pitbullmamanatl said:


> He has been made up?


lmao!


American_Pit13 said:


> Wow sounds like a lot of back yard breeding going on..How unfortunate.


Sounds like alot of piss poor dogs being bred for no reason other than some asshat trying to make money off em :stick:


----------



## jaws

OK THIS IS NOT MY LITTER!! TO pitbullmamanatl when i said i "put a lot of thought and time into this. I was talking about vet bill, shots, training, and good dog food could i afford this at this moment . as for time i got in contact with other people who have done business with this kennel before and talking to them nothing but good thing to say about that kennel. looking at pic of what he had produce doing my home work . thats what i mean about alot of thought and time. i posted pic up because i wont other people opinion on which male and female looked better. this was the fawn female first breeding its my co worker dog.
so please dont bite my head off. any other question i will be more then happy to answer


----------



## angelbaby

can you post the ped? just wondering cause the guy on the forum where you advertised your breeding asked and you never answered him.....Also reading you bred her on her 2nd heat too .....Tsk Tsk.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

jaws said:


> OK THIS IS NOT MY LITTER!! TO pitbullmamanatl when i said i "put a lot of thought and time into this. I was talking about vet bill, shots, training, and good dog food could i afford this at this moment . as for time i got in contact with other people who have done business with this kennel before and talking to them nothing but good thing to say about that kennel. looking at pic of what he had produce doing my home work . thats what i mean about alot of thought and time. i posted pic up because i wont other people opinion on which male and female looked better. this was the fawn female first breeding its my co worker dog.
> so please dont bite my head off. any other question i will be more then happy to answer


Funny that I found these same pictures on another forum with the same user name as you and the title says it is your first litter.


> i just had my first litter . put alot of time and thought into this. let me know what you think of these pups first pic is females





> im takeing my girl to the vet in the morning. shes due next tuesday shes nice and fat. but when i squeeze her nipples no milk is comeing out. has this happened to anyone before


So you are just a liar then?


----------



## jaws

Ok you see how people just jump to conclusion. I let my co worker post on that other forum under my name now I will be more than happy to give you his contact information so you can ask him all the question you want to. Furthermore why are you doing so much research on me in different forums? Like you are an FBI agent. All I had was a simple question but you are blowing it out of portion. People come to these forums to get information from others. I don't like the fact that you called me a liar, those are very strong words for someone you doesn't even know who I am. So if you can't be professional and reply with sense then don't reply to any of my questions or threads.


----------



## dixieland

Alot of members here are also members on other forums as well.And as much as you may not want certain people to reply certain things,this is a public forum.They may reply in whatever way they wish as long as it follows the rules here.
I'm taking the link down to that puppy peddling website.Puppy peddling by byb'ers IS against the rules here.


----------



## taylortech

This is why I stay off this Site. Always the same members on here with the most Post Boasting and claiming to have the Best knowledge. Makes new Member not want to post and ask questions. This person just gave his explanation which he didn't have to and you are still all over them judging. Get a Life!! (Remember this is a Public Forum and we are free to post what we like)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

taylortech said:


> This is why I stay off this Site. Always the same members on here with the most Post Boasting and claiming to have the Best knowledge. Makes new Member not want to post and ask questions. This person just gave his explanation which he didn't have to and you are still all over them judging. Get a Life!! (Remember this is a Public Forum and we are free to post what we like)










Apparently, you don't stay off this site, sweetheart. Why do people always do that--comment on how they don't come around anymore or they are leaving because of someone else. Quit whining and get over it.


----------



## taylortech

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Apparently, you don't stay off this site, sweetheart. Why do people always do that--comment on how they don't come around anymore or they are leaving because of someone else. Quit whining and get over it.


Oh Plz. You may be "approved" on this Site but that was just a simple fact!! Nobody is whining. There is no need to. This is a Public Forum and I am intitled to my OPINION. So stop whining and get over it.


----------



## SMiGGs

SMiGGs said:


> he has been comprised.





pitbullmamanatl said:


> He has been made up?


*an exposure of one's good name, reputation, etc., to injury.

Military talk lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

taylortech said:


> Oh Plz. You may be "approved" on this Site but that was just a simple fact!! Nobody is whining. There is no need to. This is a Public Forum and I am intitled to my OPINION. So stop whining and get over it.


It is spelled "entitled" darling. Now don't you have some flying monkeys you need to feed?


----------



## SMiGGs

taylortech said:


> This is why I stay off this Site. Always the same members on here with the most Post Boasting and claiming to have the Best knowledge. Makes new Member not want to post and ask questions. This person just gave his explanation which he didn't have to and you are still all over them judging. Get a Life!! (Remember this is a Public Forum and we are free to post what we like)


Stand up for yourself, this is america, Fuh yea!


----------



## taylortech

pitbullmamanatl said:


> It is spelled "entitled" darling. Now don't you have some flying monkeys you need to feed?


LMAO ...Who says things like this???? And people on this site actually take you serious. LOL


----------

